# long/exciting weekend!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well, I had a deer tag, but my buddy had the le elk tag, so that was our main goal. The elk were bugling like crazy but not coming to calls. We saw elk everyday but just couldn't make it happen for the first few days, so we were sitting there on a hillside and had a two point feeding across us at a 100 hards. I couldn't resist, got the sticks out and took the shot! he back flopped and caught his step but only went twenty yards back towards us before he went down. We got some awesome video, I'll post up later. Got him quartered and packed him out a mile and a half back down to camp. two days later and on my last day up there my buddy killed his elk last night, we hung the meat and hauled the head back to camp. I didn't get home until close to 4 this morning and had to be to work at 7!!! He's still up there taking trips to get the meat we hung up last night, so he'll tell his story in the next day or so when he's back. Been a fun week, wish I could hunt elk every 3-4 years, way too much fun.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well done Golf. Now its time to get ready for the real hunt. Bring on the baldplates!


Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice looks like your guns ready for a cow elk hunt.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job. Nothing like getting a deer and a big bull on the ground to give yourself a good workout.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

pretty good sized body for a fork horn, congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations on filling your tag


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck and a full freezer!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

True friends don't let friends shoot two points a mile and a half from camp.


----------

